# Logitech G430 headset - Microphone incredibly quiet, even at max settings.



## Onahole (Dec 22, 2013)

Like the title states, I'm using a pair of Logitech G430 headphones, and have been for the last year or so. But recently I started using Shadowplay to record play sessions with my friends wherein we all share a Skype call.

When I watch the videos back, however, my own voice is almost inaudible due to how quiet it is. I've also had my friends report problems with hearing me on occasion in the past.

Initially I fixed this by upping my microphone gain boost in my sound settings, but even at maximum gain, the Skype voices completely drown out mine when picked up by Shadowplay. Not to mention the awful white-noise that the mic gain generates. I currently have my gain at 25% (any lower and nobody can hear me at all) and even that seems to generate white noise while not giving my voice much of a boost at all.

It's gotten to the point where the majority of my Shadowplay recordings are unusable due to the dissonance between my voice, the voices of people in the call, and the game sounds. 

I googled this and apparently the G430 is notorious for its poor microphone sensitivity, as many people have reported it. But I'm yet to come across a successful fix that I can apply to my PC.

And as a heads up, all my drivers are up-to date. So that isn't going to fix the issue, either.

Are there any auxiliary programs I can pick up that will give my microphone a bit of an extra boost (preferably without upping the gain and causing a grating white noise) or any settings I can tweak on my PC that will help my mic be more sensitive?

Here's my soundcard details, regardless:


```
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438630&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.10586.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 29/10/2015 12:00:00 AM, 404480 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (2- High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438630&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.10586.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 29/10/2015 12:00:00 AM, 404480 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (2- High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.10586.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/30/2015 15:17:18, 404480 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
```
Thanking anybody who responds in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would first suggest verifying the headset/mic are actually working properly by testing on another computer.

Also, this seems to be a common issue with Win10, and for some users all the way back to Win7. The only real solution that I've seen are updated drivers.


----------

